# Target sights on a Cobra



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone put sights on the Barnett Cobra? I have mine set up for so target shooting and need some sort of sight on it. Hoping someone has put a sight on it or the Falcon 2.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry I can't help, I usually shoot instinctively but I'm sure somebody's got the answer. My dad has a pro dioblo which came with a site, I actually sited it in one time dead on at 20 yards!


----------

